# Tooth Fairy



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My grandson proudly showed his first gap, I asked if he had put it under his pillow so the tooth fairy could get it and leave a reward. He said that he had and received a fiver.
On questioning my son by saying I used to get 10p, he said inflation, but the law of supply and demand would now happen and subsequent teeth would lose value :wink2:

How much if any do your gkids get?

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

As a grand pappy I just point and laugh at the buggers, after all it's up to the mam and dad to cough up for this stuff I had to when they were growing up, I say to my grand kids try to get £20 and I will go halves with you. my 7 year old grand daughter has just lost her first tooth and the two front ones are wobbling, I say get your boyfriend to kiss them out!..

ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I negotiated a deal with my son when he was towards the end of his milk teeth: £10 for the lot.

Bargain...as he had around 8 left to go and the going rate was £2.

Taught him a valuable lesson too :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn´t get anything for mine, who do I claim from :frown2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Typical of today, who to claim from.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:>>


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

50p a tooth for our kids in the 70's.

Peter


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

listerdiesel said:


> 50p a tooth for our kids in the 70's.
> 
> Peter


I got a sixpence IIRC

Graham:smile2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Our kids knew the value of money. If they lost a tooth on our annual holidays in the Republic of Ireland, they hung on to it until North of the Border. Our going rate was 1 euro or 1 pound.

Davy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

From the point of view of a grandparent, I think it's important NOT to usurp the role of parents - tooth fairy, Easter eggs etc. etc.

Too little a gift and you could seem mean, too generous and you could be seen to be demeaning the parents' efforts. Grandparents, you've had your turn! Let the parents have theirs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

By heck! there are some tight buggers on here


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Was a sixpence when I was small, my children got 10p, my grandchildren now seem to get £1 or 1€ depending on whether they are are living in France or the UK.......

It is NOT a tooth fairy here though...... I ill try to find out who is responsible here in the absence of EU approved fairies.......

Dave :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don;t worry Dave, come Brexit it'll be free.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

" Look, I found a tooth fairy's nest " out daughter proudly exclaimed one day , she had come across the little box where we stored her baby teeth.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh so long ago when the tooth fairy visited

Could have visited here for the three older grandkids as they often stayed here

How could you negotiate what a fairy would leave?

Surely much like the magic sparkle that marked the hoof places where Rudolph set down inthe garden ,the bits of carrots he didn't quite finish, the magic they will outgrow 

The secrets the older ones keep so the youngsters have their magical moment 

And the warmth knowing once there was a magical moment , repeated ad infinitum down the generations 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penguin

Where the hell have you been my love ?

Hugs and hugs 

Lesley doesn't care 

Hugs and hugs to her too

Sandra


----------

